# Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zu AW: Vision Bill



## krennz (15 August 2009)

VB ist in seinen AGB der Meinung, dass jeder der eine der Nummern von VB anruft einen ABOvertrag abgeschlossen hat. Egal wie lange er das "Angebot" genutzt hat. Also auch nach wenigen Sekunden. 

Danach geht die Einschüchterung via Anrufen, Mahnungen und Anwaltschreiben los.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist in der REgel nach dem 2. Anwaltbrief Ruhe.

Wenn ich meine Nerven solange behalte, bleibt mein Geld bei mir.

Ein Mahnbescheid mit der Gefahr eines Rechtstreits liegt nicht im Interesse von VB. Es könnte sein Geschäftsmodell zerstören.


----------



## bernhard (15 August 2009)

*AW: Erharungen und Beobachtungen zu AW: Vision Bill*

Beiträge, die nur das Bekannte wiederholen, sind in diesem Forum OffTopic.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zu AW: Vision Bill*

Mal eine andere Frage.Wie kommt VB trotz unterdrückter Rufnummer an die Telefonnummer des Anrufers? Sowas darf nur die Polizei und die Feuerwehr


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zu AW: Vision Bill*

Steht alles in dem VB-Thread drin. Ist ganz einfach und perfide.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zu AW: Vision Bill*

Wie man so naiv sein kann und wildfremden Menschen am Telefon wie selbstverständlich persönliche Daten geben kann werde ich nie verstehen


Und mit diesen Typen auch noch diskutieren und sich auf Gespräche einlassen ist genau so Unsinnig.Hörer auflegen und fertig aus....


----------



## Niclas (15 August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zu AW: Vision Bill*

Sind halt nicht alle so oberschlau wie du


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zu AW: Vision Bill*

Das hat mit schlau nichts zu tun.Das sollte einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen,das man wildfremden nicht einfach so persönliche Daten gibt


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen zu AW: Vision Bill*

Nachdem hier alles gesagt ist und  sich wiederholt:

EOT


----------

